# NSW - Cracked the metre jew



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

After a disastrous weather week away I formulated a plan to hit the same spot as last week to target some flatties on the last of the run out. Topped up my lure collection after losing my favourite to a big tailor and launched before 7am in the Georges. Fished plastics on the drift for an hour before changing to hard bodies and trolled the spot where I picked up some nice flatties a week ago. Found a nice hole and bang nice 58cm flatty.
Just as the tide slowed right down, one rod goes off with the drag screaming. I quickly set the hooks and hold the rod between my legs while I get the other one in. Settling into a nice fight, the fish took off on a series of 10-20m bursts with me trying to ID what it was. The beast towed me back to the hole where it was hooked and there began a tug'o'war with it holding the bottom in about 8 feet of water. Knowing I was fishing 6lb gel spun and a 10lb leader, I was in no hurry to get colour. After a few more short bursts with drag screaming, it settles in under the yak for a while longer. At this stage I've been on for what seemed like 15 minutes or so. A couple of big head shakes and I'm thinking....metre plus flatty or a nice Jew (please not a ray!!!) With the rod doubled over under the yak I heave up a bit more line and get some colour. A pale flash under the yak and at first thought it was a mega croc death-rolling. Next heave up and I see the golden flanks of a huge jewfish. I check the pulse...rising rapidly. The next 5 minutes I spent holding the fish a metre or two below the yak....still the occasional burst for freedom. I get it up to the surface and see the lure in the corner of the mouth and the beast eyeing off the kayak. Now my prescription sunnies magnify things so I thought there was no way I was going to land this fish, so much so that I took a couple of shots of it below the yak which my wife later deleted because they weren't clear! It settles down and comes up to the surface a few times.....I look around for a boat with a gaff! I look at my new landing net...a silicon one at 55cm x 45cm....hmmmmm do I try?...stupidly yes. The fish's head swims in...leaving 4/5 of its body out :shock: Plan B grab it under the gills like I've seen them do on Jew DVDs Just then it looks pretty spent so I swim over to the side of the yak and reach into its cavernous gob with the lip grips (Plan C). On the 3rd attempt I come up solid and slide the beast across my lap....it doesn't move much.







Nevertheless, I put it in a headlock and let out the biggest 'Whoohoo! that echoed around the river.








I take a shot of it lying on my lap then ring my wife.....my son answers and I tell him I've caught a jewey bigger than him.







The wife comes down to take some pics and celebrate the capture. I peddle half a km back to the launch spot hunched over the fish in case it attempts an escape. 
What a memorable capture, I have only caught one Jew before on my yak and it was 48cm and 1kg. This beast went 111cm and I weighed it at Mac's Bait at 12kg.







All caught on a donated Daiwa Heartland 2-4kg flick stick, 6lb gel spun and a 10lb flouro leader. The lure was bought yesterday- a Mann's stretch 5+.On the water at 7am...off at 9am. Well now it's in the bath with 2 bags of ice and I need to get the feast prepared. Lunch for 2 and dinner for 20.







I always thought a nice Jew would come along one day while I hunted flatties and I won't forget this day for a long while.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Well done mate,

Thats a pretty special fish in anyones books well done 

Josho 8)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice jewie Rob. A small gaff takes up very little deck space but can come in _*very*_ handy!

Great description of the capture and some good pics, too. No bikini girls around?

Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great report yaktopia and congratulations. would have been devastated if youd lost it. great effort on that size leader too.
was there any land anywhere you could have paddled to, to land it. i have done that a couple of times with rays just to get my terminal tackle back. not always a good idea though.
congrats again

pete


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations. Awesome fish and report. Nothing like a Jew on light gear to get your heart pumping!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

Im jealous  .
I am still chasing my first Jewie... It looks like hard bodied lures are the way to go deep from talking with a few guys at the fishing tackle shops

How about a picture of the successful lure...


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work dude - nothing beats a good jewie!
Very well done and I can assure you that you're going to be eating one of the tastiest fish that swims (even more tasty cos you'll know that _you_caught it!)
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's an awesome fish and a great report - certainly raised my heart rate too!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

most excellent catch...well done especially on that light gear...and well written report


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

What a great effort Rob. Congratulations on a craking fish.

Cheers


----------



## fishnsurf (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done mate...that is a fantastic catch. Goes to show what you can catch on light gear and some patience (and a bit of luck). I would much rather fish light as possibly and lose fish then go the skull drag option, makes a good fish so much better.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

That is one beauty of a mulloway, mate. Awesome effort!


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

By the way, I've added your name to the club list:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19626&p=340329#p340329

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

That's a great fish & report mate. Would also be keen to have a look at the HB that you used.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

What is a 40lb fish, on 6lb line, from a yak? Yaktopia!!
And I reckon that babe next you and the fish is better than those sunburnt Queensland ones that Sunshiner dubs into his photos. ;-)


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

Very very nice - I can't wait till that happens to me!


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

well done great story always need a challenge in landing fish.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome fish, even more so when you consider the gear you landed it on... sensational effort!!!!

Hard to beat a session like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Luverly


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost , i didnt realise there were Jews that big in there , i know there are jews but you have pulled the mother of Jews out of the bay and well done , i think you should rest now and refuse to answer any further questions about the the spot , as the bay is my fishing area and all the Jews there are mine , all mine i tell you ,mine , MINE :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Well done landing that monster on 6lb line mate. That's awesome.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 7, 2009)

good report and a great jew on such light gear, if you keep that up you will have to buy a bigger net.
Cheers Grumpy


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done on a great fish , and a report that I really enjoyed reading, cheers, Dave.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey man just a question,

Whats that torpedo thing tied to the side of the yak with the holes in it????

Josho 8)


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments guys!

I am still smiling and ended up paying a local fishmonger to prepare the cutlets for me.







He also band sawed the head lengthwise for me so I googled how to finfd the jewels and found them. Might have to make a pair of earings for Sandra! Also included the shot of the lure and a memento scale (which are now all over the car and kitchen).









Life is good....I'm taking my 5 yo (net man) back tomorrow morning to revisit the scene!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

What a fantastic catch, Rob. Something that'll be retold many times over, I reckon. And on 6lb! :shock: Magic.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice fish mate  well done!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Great fish mate, well done.
They are such a special fish 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfPjgZ8AAA/TgAAQYIcQgD/tn6AgAGhjyE8p6jTI08mkA1T9SeUabSZA00MggkyJeHkr1gISb7tT0iWrcpUbBkbUhmYRcBFKbW9Svl78yaInMKVcjrHEIibBwrkixXtRTQcJC3UHtElhcF5kRSn4u5IpwoSHnxwM+A==


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Well done mate 6lb line and 10 pound leader that's a great effort !!! I freak when i catch a decent flathead on 6lb let alone a large jew.


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

GDay Rob

Mate again top fish, top report, top photos. Well done.

Butts...


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Nooicce! I want one!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful fish & great report. Nice way to join the club.


----------



## Vikingfisher (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done. That is a fish of a lifetime.
Jay


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

fantastic effort on such light gear  well done and the smiles on all your dials tell it all.


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

It's pretty much all been said already but congratulations on a magnificent fishing achievement.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done and great report.

Great looking fish.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Its all been said, but mate, that is a cracker!!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

wobbly said:


> Its all been said, but mate, that is a cracker!!


X2... hmm x 6000? (howmany on AKFF now?) STONKER fish.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

woo hoo, nice work. I knew it was coming sooner or later. 

Stewie


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

yaktopia, I can't get over it...landing a 4 foot dinosaur on that gear. I snapped a similar rod once, after hooking 40 somethin cm tailor. How long did you fight him for?
Absolutely feckin amazin.
Keep smilin.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

What can I say....thats an amazing catch especially given the gear being used! I bet you take a gaff next time :lol:


----------



## wildfishhero (Aug 25, 2008)

that lizard looks like a parasite on it :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic fish and great report.
well done mate


----------

